# Squatter from Memphis, TN!



## PoliceFatality665 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey,everyone my name is Holden. I'm 18 and have been on the streets of Memphis for a while, occasionally crashing a couch here and there. There's not too many squatters around here at all, just drunk, washed up hobos that can hardly speak English. I'm probably going to start moving around as soon as I get my gear in order, unless anyone knows a group that resides here.


----------

